# Aluminum vs. Steel for residential fence?



## jbird1 (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a quote for Alum. and Steel in the same ballpark.  Salesman is practically insisting on steel due to our lab and younger kids.  Does anyone have any insight on which way to go?

As I understand it, Aluminum has a lifetime warranty on the finish and Steel a 20 yr.  Steel is stronger but requires a little maintenance every couple of years and Aluminum is not as strong but requires almost no upkeep.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Dec 5, 2009)

They making aluminum chain link fencing now? Never seen it. Also never heard of galvanized steel chain link ever needing any maintenance. None I've ever had or seen did.

Good luck


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Cornelia_Hiker said:


> They making aluminum chain link fencing now? Never seen it. Also never heard of galvanized steel chain link ever needing any maintenance. None I've ever had or seen did.
> 
> Good luck



No..different stuff.  It's the black fencing that looks like the old iron fences.


----------



## flintdiver (Dec 7, 2009)

I have it in aluminum, with 4 kids and 4 dogs. So far , so good. I can't see any issues, we have had it 2 years now.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd go with aluminum.  I'm thinking you're going with the wrought iron looking stuff?

Steel will rust.  It is a pain in the neck to paint...especially the pieces that are on the ground/in the grass.  If it is the same price, it would be a no brainer for me....alluminum.

Currently, I've got a PVC picket fence and love it as it stays white and I don't have to replace/repaint.  Zero maintenance is a big factor for me.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 7, 2009)

flintdiver said:


> I have it in aluminum, with 4 kids and 4 dogs. So far , so good. I can't see any issues, we have had it 2 years now.



Hey, thanks for the reply.  How strong is your alum. fence?  Could you walk up to it and bend the pickets w/ your hands?  I understand there are different streangths of aluminum..depends on the manufac. thanks


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 7, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> I'd go with aluminum.  I'm thinking you're going with the wrought iron looking stuff?
> 
> Steel will rust.  It is a pain in the neck to paint...especially the pieces that are on the ground/in the grass.  If it is the same price, it would be a no brainer for me....alluminum.
> 
> Currently, I've got a PVC picket fence and love it as it stays white and I don't have to replace/repaint.  Zero maintenance is a big factor for me.



Thanks.  I like the streangth of steel but I understand what you are saying about the rust factor.  The salesman said his steel is dipped in zinc  and powder coated.  He claims it's just a matter of prepping the joints and spraying them occasionally.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 7, 2009)

jbird1 said:


> Thanks.  I like the streangth of steel but I understand what you are saying about the rust factor.  The salesman said his steel is dipped in zinc  and powder coated.  He claims it's just a matter of prepping the joints and spraying them occasionally.



spraying occasionally  sounds like a true salesman.

Honestly, I've never owned steel fencing.  My parents have wrought iron at their home in Sunny Southern California.  Many homes have the wrought iron fencing out there as the yards aren't too big to have it.  It is only a matter of time before the rust begins.  Mostly at the creases and at the bottom as that is the part in the grass (dew and moisture).  Even though there isn't much rain out there, the sprinklers do them in.  I'd imagine it is only worse here in the south.

I just know...the steal patio furniture I have rusts and every year, I'm spraying it with a new coat of rustoleum.


----------



## Canuck5 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Go with the aluminum*

Sometimes the steel tubing will rust from inside out, over a long time, of course, but still.   Unless they come out and weld the joints to the the post, you'll be better off with aluminum.

An extremely large % of the steel fencing is being shipped in from China now, premade.   There's a reasonable chance that the aluminum ones are still being made here in the USA.   If there is no cost difference, go with the aluminum.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 7, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> spraying occasionally  sounds like a true salesman.
> 
> Honestly, I've never owned steel fencing.  My parents have wrought iron at their home in Sunny Southern California.  Many homes have the wrought iron fencing out there as the yards aren't too big to have it.  It is only a matter of time before the rust begins.  Mostly at the creases and at the bottom as that is the part in the grass (dew and moisture).  Even though there isn't much rain out there, the sprinklers do them in.  I'd imagine it is only worse here in the south.
> 
> I just know...the steal patio furniture I have rusts and every year, I'm spraying it with a new coat of rustoleum.



Yeah, mom said the same thing...she remembers her dad sanding and painting a piece of wrought iron every yr.  I just didn't know if the steel fencing that competes with alum. was as bad as the original wrought iron.  Also, I will have a section of fence that will run horiz. through a river stone creek bed that gets a foot deep when it rains good.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Canuck5 said:


> Sometimes the steel tubing will rust from inside out, over a long time, of course, but still.   Unless they come out and weld the joints to the the post, you'll be better off with aluminum.
> 
> An extremely large % of the steel fencing is being shipped in from China now, premade.   There's a reasonable chance that the aluminum ones are still being made here in the USA.   If there is no cost difference, go with the aluminum.



..it's probably sprayed w/ lead paint too!!  Thats a good point.  I just have to deal w/ several neighbors and whatever they throw at it so the streangth is a factor for me.  I prob. just need to figure out who has the toughest alum. around.


----------



## horse2292 (Dec 7, 2009)

If your fence Co has a salesman then your probably paying too much. Did you get several quotes.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 7, 2009)

horse2292 said:


> If your fence Co has a salesman then your probably paying too much. Did you get several quotes.



Yes, 2 alum and 2 steel.  I have one more estimate for each coming.  Everyone is in the same ballpark except one steel quote is a good bit higher.  Apparently steel prices have been on the way up.  Steel used to be cheaper than alum., now they are similar....supposedly.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 7, 2009)

Last thing I'll mention.

Check Craigslist out.  People have fencing on there from time to time.  You'll be able to find it much cheaper than new and often times it is in excellent shape (ie used for model homes or builder is going bankrupt etc etc).


----------



## horse2292 (Dec 7, 2009)

Are you picking the fence style and the fenials? If not you may want to look over at Kingmetal.com


----------

